# Minn Kota Terrova taking on water



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

How many others have issues with their trolling motors taking on water? I have an older (2012) minn kota Terrova 36 volt system that started to make a bit of noise. Opened up the housing and about 3-4 oz of water came out. Everything is corroded. Spoke with my local authorized repair place and they suggested getting a whole new lower unit. My last terrova had the same issue. Everything still works, but noisy and I know water and electronics don't mix, I know I am on borrowed time. Debating if it makes sense to switch brands to motor guide. Other than this issue, motor has been very good.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine did the same things a couple years ago, it would then come up the shaft when it was stowed, and blow rusty water all over when you were running down the lake. I first put a new seal kit in, but that only lasted a few months. Then replaced the motor and shaft, and that seems to have taken care of it. Mine was one of the first terrova’s , and I use it a lot. So it has held up good. New motor and shaft is a fraction of the cost of a complete new one.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Can't say enough about my dealer. Was thinking of doing the same thing that talltim did, replace the whole lower unit. With the covid thing going on, the parts are hard to find. However, my dealer had a Terrova with a brand new lower unit he would sell me for the cost of the lower unit ~$500. The motor came off a warrantee boat, and the OEM wanted all accessories off. So I essentially got a used motor, in much better shape than mine, with a new lower end, for $500. My other motor still works, so either I will use it as a spare, or for parts.


----------

